# Critique My Enclosure Plans



## Tucker (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey y'all, I have yet to purchase my first Tegu, planning on adopting one from a TegusOnly.com so it will be a B/W Argentine around 24" long (or old/large enough to confirm as being a Male).

I have gone to Home Depot and made a materials list and priced everything out and now I have a rough sketch drawn up to scale (picture below). I was hoping y'all could critique my planned build and help me improve my design if there are any shortcomings (other than my chicken-scratch handwriting, lol apologies). Any and all advice is much appreciated! Thanks!

*edit: A few helpful side notes- the scale is 0.5"=1 ft, the material is melamine, the area labeled "substrate" and shaded in is not exposed substrate it is behind melamine (think see-through), the shaded cross hatched looking area on the top view is chicken wire. Any other things that aren't quite clear in the sketch just let me know and I'll explain the methods to my madness!


----------



## Tucker (Jun 29, 2017)

... or if it looks pretty solid then that would be useful info too.


----------



## Zyn (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks good do you think you'll have humidity issues with the chicken wire. Or do you live somewhere that already has high humidity


----------



## Tucker (Jun 29, 2017)

Zyn said:


> Looks good do you think you'll have humidity issues with the chicken wire. Or do you live somewhere that already has high humidity


East TN is fairly humid during the summer, winter tends to dry out. I also plan to install a small humidifier. Haven't quite worked that into the blueprints yet.

I plan on making two doors, one that opens top down and the other bottom up with some sort of a prop stick or hook that will hold the door open.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Make sure that the chicken wire is above his reach. Much sharper than it appears.


----------



## Tucker (Jun 29, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Make sure that the chicken wire is above his reach. Much sharper than it appears.


Good to know, is it safe to mount the heat or UVB bulbs inside the enclosure without any kind of barrier? I don't want him to burn himself.


----------

